

Nib-le your way to CSS extension - mcantelon
http://functionsource.com/post/nib-le-your-way-to-css-extension

======
alanh
> _Thanks to node-canvas Nib can auto-generate a data URI representation of
> the gradient._

FWIW, Compass betas can do this, and have been doing so for a while now.
Anyway, this tech is super useful because now you can change gradients all
over the place just by changing one color variable somewhere.

